# I need some advice



## csaw (May 13, 2008)

Hey, my name is corey cyr, i just turned 16 not to long ago and i am i need of some advice. Woodworking is my passion, it's all i can think about. My skills are enhancing very quickly. But there is a subject in the craft in which I am lost. It's what do i do after I make the peice (how should I sell it) or how should I go about getting commisions? Your feed-back will be much appreciated.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

This has been discussed by several LJ members. Here is part 1 of the 17 part series posted by Odie.

And another series was posted by Ad Marketing Guy- Bill.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

Start with Ebay, or craft fairs, or even consignment stores.
Try to price your pieces by your time and material investment. not too low or too high
After some time you could make a name for youself and have people contacting you for special work.
Hey and good job , you sound like a good 16 year old!


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

If you are really serious, I'd say forget about trying to sell right now and try to get a job in the industry. Maybe start trying to find a college program design/art/woodworking. Ya an Ebay or esty store might be a learning experience, but having a wide variety of skills is also important. I went to a community college and picked up a wide range of skills. Then I worked for a few years with some great craftsmen. Finding what you want out of woodworking will show you how to sell your product.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Corey…just a couple of suggestions. When ever you do a woodworking project, be sure to photgraph it and make a reference book of all of your projects. Be sure to have good quality pictures and have them in a nice book. If you arent a computer wiz, have someone in graphic arts help you. Carry the book with you when at family functions and parties or get-to-gethers. Dont be afraid to pull it out if you get into a carpentry discussion. If you like building decks, remodeling homes, etc, put that in there too. Also, build some things as gifts for family and friends. This is fun, helps the learning process, and there is nothing better than a surprise for a loved one for their birthday or Christmas. It gets your work out in the field were it can be seen. Every time someone comes over to that persons house it will most likely be seen or they will show off your work.

You will be suprised with the results you get. I started this a while ago and the work never stops coming from paying customers. There is no better advertising than by word-of-mouth.


----------

